# Biesse Rover S error codes



## NEWCG (Mar 27, 2019)

We have a Biesse Rover S 1224 LOAD &UNLOAD MACHINE. 
There list errors:
PLC 90197,
PLC90118
PLC90102
PLC9469

What happened of machine? How can we solve these issues?


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

Do you have a manual with a lost of errors?
If not, you probably need to call Biesse.

I'm assuming shutting down and restarting does not clear the errors?
You could open the control cabinet and check for loose wires.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

From what I understand there are breakers inside the control panel door. One or more may have tripped. Make sure all of them are okay and restart. You might be better off just contacting Biesse to find out what the codes are like Gerry suggested.


----------

